# Drawing programs that work well w/ tablets?



## lionbear01 (Jul 17, 2008)

I need to know of some (preferably free) programs that I can use to draw with, using my Wacom Bamboo Fun tablet. I just got it yesterday, and I really love it, but using it with MS paint= not fun. I already have GIMP and I know about (and want badly) OpenCanvas. Are there any other programs I could use, and/or are better than these ones I've listed?
(P.S. Dunno if this is obvious or not, since I said I used MS paint, but I have a PC, so please, no Mac only stuff. Thanks! Oh, and my Operating System is Windows XP)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2008)

Corel Painter is the best digital art program on the market.

But it costs four hundred dollars.

You could also try Adobe Illustrator, or (ugh) Photoshop, if you really want to.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 17, 2008)

If by "OpenCanvas" you mean the first version that does networked sessions, then that one is free (although unsupported by its developer).

Start with this thread and you should have that one added to your system in short order.

---PCJ


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Corel Painter is the best digital art program on the market.
> 
> But it costs four hundred dollars.
> 
> You could also try Adobe Illustrator, or (ugh) Photoshop, if you really want to.



Ok, so with my Bamboo fun came some extras. I forgot to mention them, but I got Corel painter essentials 3 (I do NOT know how to use it, because I can't access any tools besides a paintbrush that runs out of ink really fast), and Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0 which won't obey me, because every time I try to draw on it, the stupid thing says I "have no photo" even if I've placed an image. XD.
Thanks for the suggestions tho, David.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 17, 2008)

RailRide said:


> If by "OpenCanvas" you mean the first version that does networked sessions, then that one is free (although unsupported by its developer).
> 
> Start with this thread and you should have that one added to your system in short order.
> 
> ---PCJ


Oh! I didn't know that, and thank you so much for telling me about this, because I almost went and bought the newest one for $76 thinking I'd be able to network with some people on FA, but you've proved me wrong. I've tried one of the "trial" versions of OC with my tablet, and I like it very much. I think I'll get the 1.1 release, because the networking thing is also something I've wanted for a while, because my friend and I were basically playing "Oekaki tag" as a way of pseudo-networking, and it WASN'T working at all. Now I can tell her about (and send to her) this version of OC, so thanks!

Thanks everyone who helped me out on this one!


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 19, 2008)

Photoshop isn't very Tablet friendly from what I've heard. Heard OpenCanvas is really good.

Personally I use GIMP ( http://www.gimp.org/ ) with no problem. Works very well with a tablet.


----------



## oCe (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a big fan of ArtRage: http://artrage.com/

It's kind of like Painter, with chunky brushes and papers and effects, but I find it easier/more intuitive to use. And definately lots of fun with a tablet. The best part? The full version is only $25!!! And it's WELL worth the cost for the layers function alone.  But they also have a version that's free, so you can try it out first!


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 19, 2008)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Photoshop isn't very Tablet friendly from what I've heard. Heard OpenCanvas is really good.
> 
> Personally I use GIMP ( http://www.gimp.org/ ) with no problem. Works very well with a tablet.



Did they happen to fix the bug that locks up the tablet in GTK+ as of yet?

Also: Artweaver is nice, but still in beta as well. It seems to be taking the route of Corel Painter.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 19, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> Did they happen to fix the bug that locks up the tablet in GTK+ as of yet?
> 
> Also: Artweaver is nice, but still in beta as well. It seems to be taking the route of Corel Painter.



I've never had my tablet locked from it. o.0
I'd assume yes, but it might say on their website if it's that big of a problem.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 20, 2008)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> I've never had my tablet locked from it. o.0
> I'd assume yes, but it might say on their website if it's that big of a problem.



Yeesh, that's a lot of responses, but that's beside the point. I love GIMP, but on my tablet, every time I lift the pen off the tablet and put it back down, it LAAAAAAAAAAAGS...and gets skippy animation and other glitchy stuff. I now use oC11b72.exe because I love it, and because it has networked drawing so when FA comes back up, my friends and I can OC together.
Thanks for all the help so far everyone!


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But it costs four hundred dollars.



People paying for software? There's a novel idea.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

I definitely would say give oC a try.

I just got my tablet yesterday and have been trying a few things.

oC: Great ease of use; so far, only app that will automatically detect the eraser side of the stylus (I have the bamboo fun too, so you'll find that's kinda nice)

Photoshop: Good, but I feel like I'm drowning in tools. I hate the fact you can only hotkey-undo the last brush stroke.

Paint.net: Great prog, but WAY overdoes pressure sensitivity -- it varies the brush with, anywhere from your <1 pixel, up to like (guessing) 15 pixels. It would be so bad if the sensitivity wasn't so insane.

I also want to try a newer oC version that David mentioned (apparently the later versions are for just drawing offline? Idk..), but oC has been my favorite to work with so far. However, beyond version 1.1 costs $$..



			
				HiroJudgement said:
			
		

> People paying for software? There's a novel idea.



Yupyup.. if money or certain extensive measures won't hold you back, that's probably worth a look too.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Photoshop: Good, but I feel like I'm drowning in tools. I hate the fact you can only hotkey-undo the last brush stroke.



Sounds like you're using photoshop CS, maybe? I think aside from ctrl+z for undo, there's a different option like "step back" or something like that, which should let you undo more times.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds like you're using photoshop CS, maybe? I think aside from ctrl+z for undo, there's a different option like "step back" or something like that, which should let you undo more times.



It is Photoshop CS.. I don't know the difference between any of them.. I just assumed CS was the best version of something... and acquired it. And don't like it. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually liked Photoshop CS.

For shopping photos.

It's no good for drawing. Try Illustrator CS.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's no good for drawing. Try Illustrator CS.



lol.. are you being a smartass?

Ok, lionbear.. nevermind my opinion on Photoshop.. -_-'


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Corel Painter is the best digital art program on the market.
> 
> But it costs four hundred dollars.



I think you might want to check your Math there, sir.

Academic is running around 100 dollars where the difference is the EULA, and no Manual and call in tech support.

http://store.corel.com/webapp/wcs/s...de=US&storeId=10302&catalogId=10103&langId=-1

Full WITH box is about $379-389

Download is only 200 dollars, but you lack some of the extras and manual.

I primarily use Painter. I use OC for sketching, and Phtoshop for touch ups. I can however, use each program independently. It is all mostly a matter of preference and your personal drawing style. :3


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 22, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Photoshop: Good, but I feel like I'm drowning in tools. I hate the fact you can only hotkey-undo the last brush stroke.



This isn't true unless you are saying the Bamboo cannot use Step Back and Step Forward? Miss Nei had a topic in her tutorials thread I think where you can find a list of Photoshop hotkeys. You can also customize your shortcuts according to this article: http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/photoshop/qt/cscustomkeys.htm

You can hide most of the tools in Photoshop, I believe this is referred to as a workspace.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ms QT. You are absolutely right. Each program has it's strengths and weaknesses. And each program can be used as well as the others... depending on proficiency.
I've always been partial to my photoshop, but that's cause I know how to do 100fifty thousand things in it..

EDIT: Grimfang. Ctrl. Alt. Z.


----------



## jrwenzel (Jul 22, 2008)

lionbear01 said:


> I need to know of some (preferably free) programs that I can use to draw with, using my Wacom Bamboo Fun tablet. I just got it yesterday, and I really love it, but using it with MS paint= not fun. I already have GIMP and I know about (and want badly) OpenCanvas. Are there any other programs I could use, and/or are better than these ones I've listed?
> (P.S. Dunno if this is obvious or not, since I said I used MS paint, but I have a PC, so please, no Mac only stuff. Thanks! Oh, and my Operating System is Windows XP)


 
You might try:
Paint.NET
http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

I like photoshop, though I can't figure out the newer versions. Everything is hidden 

That's what I made my avvy with. I've noticed that other programs (Corel, GIMP, etc) tend to give you a cheep look, especially after you start getting the hang of your tablet and you start noticing every flaw rather then just being happy that you got something recognizable on the screen. I think Photoshop gives the best results, but it takes a long time to get used to it. A lot of people don't use it properly.

You may want to start out with something easy and free, but after you get used to digital art, I'd upgrade to photoshop =3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's what I made my avvy with. I've noticed that other programs (Corel, GIMP, etc) tend to give you a cheep look, especially after you start getting the hang of your tablet and you start noticing every flaw rather then just being happy that you got something recognizable on the screen. I think Photoshop gives the best results, but it takes a long time to get used to it. A lot of people don't use it properly.



That's a flaw with your personal style, that has nothing to do with a painting program. A valid criticism instead of this *cheap* look would be the User Interface, how much RAM/CPU a program takes up, limits on functions, cost, etc.. and can't support warez on the forum.

Could you tell me which ones without doing the research in descripts or google which of these artists used primarily Photoshop, Painter, or other program, and tablet for that matter?

I think experience went into these pictures, because they certainly don't look cheap to me.

If you see every flaw it's natural with any kind of work, I don't know how Photoshop would cover this up?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Or try Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Or try Photoshop Elements.




Photoshop Elements do come with most Wacom Tablets (though you may get the first Elements or v3 or 4) However, in terms of painting, it lacks functions to tweak your brush dynamics, which is one the only ways you can make Photoshop more "painterly" Photoshop versions 7 and up I believe have better dynamics.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> lol.. are you being a smartass?
> 
> Ok, lionbear.. nevermind my opinion on Photoshop.. -_-'



Haha, that's ok. I got some version of Photoshop as an extension CD with two other programs (You probably got one too because you have a bamboo fun like I do.) and it doesn't want to accept any of my drawings as "photos".
XD


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 24, 2008)

jrwenzel said:


> You might try:
> Paint.NET
> http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


Hm, I think I'll try it and compare it to OC 1.1. Thank you.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 24, 2008)

Part of the reason I persist in using an ancient (I'm talking Win95 era) application for my own work is for the look on people's faces when I tell them _what_ non-Photoshop app I used to do my stuff (conveniently still viewable on VCL while FA is still down). I'm no digital virtuoso, but I still manage to provoke disbelief that I didn't use PS to produce some of the stuff I've done. Useful demonstration of the notion that it's not necessarily one's tools that determine what their artistic output looks like. 

That, and my personal ethics won't allow me to install a cracked copy of _Photoshop_ 9_9. 

...Aaand I don't expect to ever _need_ to know how to use PS in order to make a living.

---PCJ

(That thing about _Elements_ refusing to recognize the OP's pictures as valid "photos" _is_ patently weird, though.)


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 3, 2008)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Photoshop isn't very Tablet friendly from what I've heard.



Entirely untrue. I don't know who told you that, but I've been using Photoshop and varying tablets for 8 years now. It's extremely tablet friendly. Unless of course, someone has a tablet brand not compatible with photoshop. That may be possible (not that I know of one that is). I use Wacom and have been using their tablets for 10 years, and it is fully compatible with Photoshop.


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yes I agree. I've seen beautiful art produced in Paint. Or with dollar store colored pencils. It's never about the program (check out this tegaki link: http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=21421&e=196110 this is a limited tool, limited palette program, (more limited than Paint even, there is *one* tool to draw with in a limited number of sizes) and yet art of that quality can be produced.) Only about how one goes about using it. I'm curious Rail, what program you use? I'd love to know. Old digital programs fascinate me ^_^



RailRide said:


> Part of the reason I persist in using an ancient (I'm talking Win95 era) application for my own work is for the look on people's faces when I tell them _what_ non-Photoshop app I used to do my stuff (conveniently still viewable on VCL while FA is still down). I'm no digital virtuoso, but I still manage to provoke disbelief that I didn't use PS to produce some of the stuff I've done. Useful demonstration of the notion that it's not necessarily one's tools that determine what their artistic output looks like.
> 
> 
> ---PCJ


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2008)

I use MS Paint for sketching, Corel Paint Shop Pro X for coloring and linearting...it detects the eraser side of the stilus, but it makes whatever it erases transparent (not good if you're drawing on the background layer directly)


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

2 words
Photoshop CS3

I have the CS3 Design Suite (for Mac OSX) let me know if anyone needs it, ill hook you up.....
Im's are in my profile


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Cyrsynik said:


> 2 words
> Photoshop CS3
> 
> I have the CS3 Design Suite (for Mac OSX) let me know if anyone needs it, ill hook you up.....
> Im's are in my profile


Photoshop is _intended_ to be a photo-editing application, not a drawing app.  It can work, but there's stuff out there that's more appropriate for hand-drawn digital art.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> People paying for software? There's a novel idea.



Sorry to hear that, but you can't afford 3dSmax without paying for it.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Photoshop is _intended_ to be a photo-editing application, not a drawing app.  It can work, but there's stuff out there that's more appropriate for hand-drawn digital art.




Well, I mean theres also Illustrator......I personally don't use it much, but your right....it is better for hand drawn things.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

I though everything worked with it.


----------

